

Ask HN: where is a good part of the world to become a hunter-gatherer? - jonmrodriguez
http://www.quora.com/Living-Abroad/Where-is-a-good-part-of-the-world-to-fly-to-and-become-a-hunter-gatherer

======
bruce511
The interesting part of this question are the bits that aren't asked.

I see this when selling software. Prospective clients focus completely on what
isn't working in their existing system. If a potential customer asks me "do
your reports contain graphs?" then I know their current system can't, and it's
an issue. But they assume we can do everything their existing system does
well.

Back to this question. Nothing asked about medical facilities (doesn't
everywhere have practicing dentists, doctors and an optometrist when my
glasses break?)

What about education, internet, transportation? What about housing, roads,
running water or electricity?

Clearly the answers to the above will make a huge difference in the location
he finally ends up in. I really hope he gets some answers to the post, because
it makes a rear analogy when talking to clients about software. It's helpful
for them to understand that while its good to know what you want, it's also
good to articulate the things you want, but which you take for granted.

That which goes without saying, goes better with saying.

